# حمّل: كتاب "أساسيات الكهرباء و الالكترونيات" -الجزء الاول



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاخوة الاعضاء....

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

الملف المرفق كتاب بعنوان: "أساسيات الكهرباء و الالكترونيات" -الجزء الاول

الجزء الثاني سيتبع فيما بعد

الرجاء تحميل الملف للاستفادة​ 
:31: نسألكـــــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...جاري التحميل


----------



## وائل محمد بيومي (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك في انتظار المزيد


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، وجاري التجريب


----------



## admeral (3 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor ktheer


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... فعلا موضوع مفيد و سهل و ميسر... جاري التحميل... بانتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## ابو بتول (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الملف وبارك الله فيكم على العطاء المتميز دوما


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة المشاركين، أود التنبيه اني قد قمت باضافة الجزء الثاني من الكتاب على الرابط التالي لمن لم يطلع عليه بعد:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95370.html

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوسماهر (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midowahba (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## بحر الهوى (5 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يأخى الفاضل والله انا كنت بأشد الحاجة الى ذلك الكتاب وبأنتظار مواضيعك القادمة ان شاء الله شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 يناير 2009)

بحر الهوى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك يأخى الفاضل والله انا كنت بأشد الحاجة الى ذلك الكتاب وبأنتظار مواضيعك القادمة ان شاء الله شكرا جزيلا


 جزاك الله خيرا... شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## عبدالرحمن جندي (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG.EVIL (29 يناير 2009)

thanks for you


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس يحيى (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس يحيى قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.zidan (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور كثير لأني كنت بدور على هذا الكتاب اكرر شكري.....


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (9 فبراير 2009)

m.zidan قال:


> مشكووووووووور كثير لأني كنت بدور على هذا الكتاب اكرر شكري.....


 
شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## الخليلي الاول (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يجزيك الخير
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## blackhorse (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## shariqi2000 (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سفينة الابداع (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزاك خير................................. جاري التحميل


----------



## maxsleim (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
تم التحميل بعون الله 
وان شاء الله انتظر منكم ما هو كل جديد


----------



## maxsleim (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا يابشمنهدس معتصم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم اجعله لك في ميزان حسناتك 
اللهم نور لك طريقك بالعلم والايمان


----------



## hisham muharram (17 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود بروسلى (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
ودمت بالف خير


----------



## mohammed_reaid (6 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووررر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## طارق زياد المومني (9 مايو 2009)

thank's a lot 
the object it's v good


----------



## daoud habaybeh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم لايمكنني تحميل الكتاب 
الرجاء مساعدتي


----------



## جمال حمزة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kareem maher (28 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يمكني التحميل الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## السالك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## Ind. Engineer (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بشمهندس معتصم الله يعطيك العافية ..ويجزيك كل خير..


----------



## mahmoudsaid (11 ديسمبر 2009)

* رائع شكرا يا صديقى*​


----------



## سيدل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nac8 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد ابوسهيل (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## محمد زغلول 0100 (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى وننطزر المزيد


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 مايو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## نــجــم (23 يونيو 2010)

ليه ليه لييييييييييييييه ما يمديني احمل يقول غلط من الادمنستريتورر


----------



## النوسانى81 (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## النوسانى81 (24 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## النوسانى81 (24 يونيو 2010)

*ميت غمر*

ممتاز


----------



## eng_shafy (27 يونيو 2010)

:14:


----------



## ghostdie90 (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم .


----------



## فهد القطرين (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلمان2000 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كتاب قيم للمبتدئين


----------



## انمار المهندس (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## withus204 (10 أغسطس 2010)

انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## [email protected] (13 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخيي ويانتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## تيمورية (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور عمري تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوبكر على (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر و تسلم يا سيد


----------



## riad2016 (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmeddanger (26 أغسطس 2010)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر


----------



## selamanahmed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بجميع اللغات العالمية المعروفة والتي لم تكتشف بعد


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الين اسعدوني بمرورهم الكريم وردودهم الاكرم


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

selamanahmed قال:


> شكرا بجميع اللغات العالمية المعروفة والتي لم تكتشف بعد


 
شكرأ اخي الكريم .... تعليق لطيف :68:.... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلوتوث2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (9 يناير 2011)

بلوتوث2 قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


 
اخي الكريم بلوتوث2 بارك الله فيك ، شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ناادية (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

جزااااك الله خــــيــر..


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 يونيو 2011)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزااااك الله خــــيــر..


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 يونيو 2011)

mahmoud khalaf ali قال:


> شكرا لك
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## momb (27 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ياأخ معتصم ورزقك العلم النافع*


----------



## engalikhalil (5 يوليو 2011)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mawj.engineer (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (19 مارس 2012)

*شكرا حبيبى*


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوتي


----------



## وسام اللحجي (21 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samerbasha (23 مايو 2014)

شكرا غالي


----------



## anwarmec (31 مايو 2014)

مشكور كتييييييييييييير على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## abady_asn (12 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## gamal.hamada27 (20 أغسطس 2014)

شكرالكم ووفقكم الله


----------



## azaharna (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر طلعت (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة على المرور الكريم


----------

